# IBS and Juice plus :)



## Olivia Brearley (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi my name is Olivia









I just wanted to share with you my incredible recovery from IBS.

I got diagnosed with IBS at 10 years old i am now 24, going through high school was the worst i nearly got kicked out of school because i was so scared of going to the loo im sure all of you know exactly what i mean. I then started with chronic pain under my rib cage to the point i was almost addicted to very strong pain killers because that was the only thing i could do to keep it away







it was a very emotional and scary time of my life as i got into a deep depression. i was just so sick to death and thought i would live with not being able to control it all my life but i DID!!

A friend of mine told me about Juice Plus + about 6 months back and she let me speak and see all the people that have been helped by the product.

i was VERY skeptical at first thinking im going to waste my money on this but i thought why not try i was out of ideas!







BEST DECISION EVER!!! i have been on the product for 5 months now and i cannot tell you how amazing i feel it has changed my life.

its dairy, gluten , wheat free you do have to follow a clean eating plan too but truly worth it.

If you get anything out of this just please look up the products!!!

Thanks


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Can you describe your previous IBS symptoms? Thanks for sharing what worked for you!


----------



## Olivia Brearley (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes of course I had and still have loose stool I think I'm going to have to live with that side of it. As a teenager I suffered with really bad urgency all the time to the point I was terrified to go out of the house (unless I planned my toilet route). I had bad food sensitivity to the point I couldn't pin anything down to stay clear of because it was all flaring Me up! I would feel very tired and lethargic and have many dizzy spells (still get a few every now and then).

As I got older the pain started This made everything else feel Like a piece of piss &#128516; sorry for swearing but it was the most scary and painful time ever. It would start under my breast and work it's way through to my back I would be doubled over I tried everything but the only thing I found was taking strong codine. This probably made my situation worse in the long run but I needed relief big time!! I would suffer with constipation too I have been to the doctor many of times throughout my life I just heard the same thing cut this out, cut that out I tried everything I could!!

I do find exercise works wonders even if it's 10 mins a day and in your own home!!

Thanks 
Olivia &#128522;


----------

